
Iran Says They've Built a 'Flying Saucer' - jedwhite
http://gizmodo.com/#!5784074/iran-says-theyve-built-a-flying-saucer
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Here's the actual link, instead of the badly broken hash-bang version that
doesn't work reliably for me:

[http://uk.gizmodo.com/5784074/iran-says-theyve-built-a-
flyin...](http://uk.gizmodo.com/5784074/iran-says-theyve-built-a-flying-
saucer)

